# estella?



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just picked up a savinelli estella non pareil.
Anybody have any info on the estella line from savinelli?
I absolutely love this pipe in every way. I would almost trade off all my pipes for 2 or 3 more of these.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Really 16 views and no help!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Really 16 views and no help!


Probably because like me, we view it because we see an intriguing but non descript thread title but know nothing about pipes Charlie. The big boys will see it sooner or later mate. :hippie:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

The Savinelli Estella line was Autograph quality wood available after the mid '70's in freehand and standard shapes.These started life as either Autographs or Guiblio d'oros that cosmeticlly didn't pass muster;so recieved a distintive tooled finish.Most had a reddish-brown stain though there are black ones.They all had lucite stems (grey or gold were most common)with a stylized E logo.Estellas were notoriously light weight by starting with best quality wood & then having some of it physically removed by the tooled finish.This also made them great smokers.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you!
I love this thing. It is beatiful and smokes amazingly well.
It blows the doors off any of my other pipes in the smoking category!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

We also looked because we wanted to see pics :target:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not a good pic! sorry










It is actually a lot lighter orange red finish and a yellowish gold bit


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a word to the wise, if you are bidding on one on ebay. Contact me so we don't run the price up. Cause I am definately going for more of these jewels!


----------

